# Die Apokalyptischen Reiter



## dragon1 (21. Januar 2010)

Die Apokalyptischen Reiter.Meine Lieblingsmetalband, nachdem ich Dragonforce un Rhapsody of fire kennen lernte war das die 3te Metal Band die ich hoerte, und sie hat mein Schicksal besiegelt und mich vollstaendig auf die Metal-Seite gebracht.

Am meisten mag ich den Wechsel Ruhig, friedlich, schoen / Laut, Schnell, Stark, kraftvoll, wie zum Beispiel bei "_*Erhelle meine Seele*_"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ6cM6mOZkM

Dann die teils aggresiven, aber geilen Texte wie bei "_*Vier Reiter stehen bereit"*_ und dann die Interessanteren Lyrischen Lieder wie "_*Der Weg*_" oder ganz *leise und friedliche* Lieder wie "_*Nach der Ebbe"*_ und "_*LIEBE"*_.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKpezF1wttUhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF5UP53UZ2k https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZn6nfdcWh8 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s14y3XuyUM


Ich liebe die Reite, und hab sogar ein T-Shirt von denen (= http://www.imperial-...ider-shirt.html


Und ihr?


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

ich habe sie schon Live gesehn und kann sagen das sie einfach grandios sind.

Haben bei mir auch immer einen Platz in der Playlist :>

Auf wacken seh ich se auch nomal live <3

juhu


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Januar 2010)

Wärst du so freundlich, den Threadtitel zu ändern? Ist zwar ganz schön und gut, aber man hat keine Ahnung, worum es geht.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

also mir wars sofort klar Oo


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Januar 2010)

Ich dachte als erstes hier hätte i-ein troll ne religionsdisskusion starten wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Januar 2010)

Und ich musste wegen "Follow Us" an irgendeine Twitter-Werbung denken. <.<


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Januar 2010)

Paganfest 2009

Schrei!nachten Tour 2009

Sehr geile Band. Werde sie mir aufem W:O:A und Summerbreeze auch angucken. Super Live-Band.




Meine Favoriten sind:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mqhq6HDNh8o


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_wcrFOTH6o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psEwHaet2mA


----------



## dragon1 (21. Januar 2010)

ok threadtitel aendern... naja, ist halt eins ihrer geilen Lieder und gleichzeitig ein slogan^^


Eine Schande...LoDilein der einzige ders Wusste )=


----------



## nalcarya (21. Januar 2010)

REITERMANIA!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRc-v4CH-aA

edit: Seht ihr das Video? Ich seh YT-Videos in anderen Posts, aber in meinem nicht Oo
edit2: ah danke. Wer kommt denn auch auf die Idee das ohne url da rein zu schreiben .P


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Januar 2010)

Du must [yt][/yt] und dann in die Mitte den Teil am Ende des Links packen, dann klappts.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Du must [.yt] [./yt] und dann in die Mitte den Teil am Ende des Links packen, dann klappts.



fixd

dann ohne punkte :/


----------



## dragon1 (21. Januar 2010)

nur die letzte stelle Rc-v4CH-aA posten, ohne www.Youtube.com...usw


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> fixd
> 
> dann ohne punkte :/


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







LoD? W:O:A...wir beide...Equilibrium und Reiter ganz vorne?


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> LoD? W:O:A...wir beide...Equilibrium und Reiter ganz vorne?



du meinst die frage hoffentlich nicht ernst

NATÜRLICH!!!!!


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du meinst die frage hoffentlich nicht ernst
> 
> NATÜRLICH!!!!!






Das wollte ich hören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Heben wir vorher einen und gehen gut gelaunt zu den Gigs, man wird das wieder geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KARUxx (21. Februar 2010)

Die beste Deutsche Metal Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (2. März 2010)

Was sind eure 3 Lieblingsalben?

Bzw. welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Teal (3. März 2010)

Als Maniac der ersten Stunde sind meine Lieblingsalben eher die älteren Scheiben:


Allegro Barbaro
Have A Nice Trip
Soft & Stronger
Samurai

Seit Pitrone raus ist, sind die Reiter eh nicht mehr so der Bringer. "Licht" hat mich z. B. eher enttäuscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. März 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Als Maniac der ersten Stunde sind meine Lieblingsalben eher die älteren Scheiben:
> 
> 
> Allegro Barbaro
> ...



also ich bin eher ein "neuer" das heisst ich hoer reiter erst seit einem jahr oder so^^ aber ich find so ziemlich ALLE alben Hammer.  Ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich irgendeine art lieder mehr mag bei denen, ich liebe diese vielfalt


----------



## Teal (3. März 2010)

Hachja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine Highlights bei den Reiter waren:


Das Sundown Festival 2004
Alle Auftritte auf dem Summer-Breeze
Das Konzert am 5.12.2006 in der Kantine in Augsburg
Sowie das Geheimkonzert in der "Kirche von Unten" in Berlin anno 2004 (3,50 EUR Eintritt inkl. 1 Bier = Win!)

Gibt es eigentlich endlich mal ein neues Fanclub-Shirt, weiß das wer? Hab immer noch die erste Auflage davon rum liegen... Sieht so aus (Foto vom Sundown 2004 - und ja, da hatte ich noch lange Haare...):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch ein Backstage-Schnappschuss, bei dem ich die Reiter getroffen habe. War das Konzert in der Kantine 2006.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hachja... Das war noch was mit Pit in der Band.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (6. März 2010)

Super genialomatico, wieder eine Klasse Band, die sich in meine Playlist eingefunden, ein herzliches Danke von einen zukünftigen Reiter fan *g*


----------



## dragon1 (6. März 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG! da sehen sie ja NORMAL aus Oo!




@ vorposter 

Juhu Verstaerkung fuer unsere Reihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2010)

> Wir verlassen das Studio mit dem Gefühl, etwas Einzigartiges, noch nie Dagewesenes für die Ewigkeit festgehalten zu haben. Das Album vereint all unsere musikalischen Extreme und Stärken mit lyrischer Brillanz, die die Tiefen und Höhen des menschlichen Wahnsinns, aber auch der Moral in jedem selbst, sprechen lässt. Wahnsinn ist Fantasie, Moral ein trockener Schoß .



Neues Reiter Album und Bald eine Konzerttour! <3 Ich hab die Karten schon für April  

http://www.reitermania.de/landingpage/


----------



## Gerti (30. November 2010)

Geil stehen die Konzerte schon fest und alles? 

Edit:
HOLY SHIT!

DIE APOKALYPTISCHEN REITER
TURISAS
AKREA 

Turbinenhalle, Oberhausen


-----> Gucken ob ich Zeit hab und Tickets organ!!!!

Edit:²
Hmm hab auf der Matrix Seite geguckt, die sind ja überall dabei, aber ich denke werde trotzdem Nach Oberhausen gehen, die Turbienenhalle ist cool und ist so mit das nächste


----------

